# How to keep goats out of chicken feed...



## adegiulio (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a chicken coop which currently houses 5 hens, one rooster, and two ducks. Over the winter one of the chicken eggs hatched with a handsome rooster. In addition, I also picked up two barred rock pullets. Not wanting to have two roosters in the same coop, I decided to put these three new chickens in with my goats, which is in a different fenced area.  Goats and chickens are getting along just fine, but the goats are constantly getting into their feed. I purposely got a top feeder to help prevent the goats from getting it, but as everyone here knows, goats will not be easily thwarted. I then built a mini shelter to cover the food so only the chickens could get in there. Goats win again. So, does anyone have any good ideas on how to keep the chicken feed available open choice while preventing the goats from causing trouble?

Thanks!


----------



## dianneS (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think there is any possible way to do that.  The goats will always find a way into the feed if its available to them.

The only thing I could think of would be to hang the feeder high up out of the goats reach and put roosts for the chickens to hop up on and access the feeder?

 You could scatter chicken feed on the ground a few times a day while the goats are being fed their own food and hope that its enough for the chickens?

I don't know what else to tell you, but goats are hogs and you can't keep them out of the feed if they can get anywhere near it.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 15, 2011)

I scatter feed for the hens twice a day.  I feed whole grains, so if the goats get some, it is ok.  The average laying hen will eat about 4 oz per day each, so figure 2 oz per bird for twice a day feeding.  Add a little for the goats.  Or scatter a little whole corn to distract the goats, then scatter the pellets for the hens.  Just a few at a time so they have time to clean them up....they learn to eat pretty fast.

They really don't need access to food all day.  That is why they have crops...to store food in their bodies.  You will see something like a half tennis ball on their chests just below their necks when they are nice and full.  If they have access to any grass or weeds in the goat's pen/pasture, they will also fill up on that plus any bugs and flies and grubs.  I have virtually no fly problem anymore since letting the hens go in with the goats.  I do keep them away from the baby kids, though.

And I had to spend some time this morning cleaning guinea poo off of Ginger's back......AGAIN.  Guinea poo is RANK!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried keeping the roosters together? I have several roosters and they all do fine together. Rarely they'll fight, but they usually work it out.


----------



## adegiulio (Jun 15, 2011)

I have not. To me, this is the better solution for many reasons. It keeps the coop from getting too crowded, allows the chickens to help keep the insect population down, and prevents any chance of the roosters fighting. I'm thinking about making a feeder out of pvc pipe with holes cut into it, holes that only the chickens can get their beaks into...


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 15, 2011)

You can also make the equivalent of a lamb creep, just chicken sized.  Good luck, goats are always trying to get into something!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to ask this question. LOL. I am having the same problem too.  Goats are crazy but I love them.


----------



## adegiulio (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, what I'm thinking is to make a big U shape out of PVC pipe, then drill some holes on the top side of the bottom of the U. Attach it firmly to the wall of the barn so no matter how hard they try, they wont be able to knock it down. they will try their hardest to get their litttle goat tongues in the hole, but I think only the birds will be able to get in..

I'll post pics


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck to you!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think your best solution would be to hang the feeder and put roosts around it as already suggested.  I don't know how long a goats tongue is but they may be able to lick feed out of a the pvc feeder you are planning to make.  They won't stop until they get the feed.


----------

